# New batch of 2012 Paralympics tickets released



## blueheron (16 August 2012)

They're going up right now according to twitter!

http://twitter.com/2012TicketAlert

I can't see exactly what is available for Equestrian, as my work pc is poop. Already got my tickets for paradressage though last month.

Go go go!

Edit: work pc now playing ball, here's a link to search for events at Greenwich. http://www.tickets.london2012.com/b...1&evening=1&show_available_events=1&offset=10

12 sessions available!!


----------



## onemorehorse (16 August 2012)

Yay, thank you!  Just managed to get some tickets for the dressage 
All dates available at the mo.


----------



## CalllyH (16 August 2012)

None showing now!


----------



## blueheron (17 August 2012)

They sell out very quick.

Follow that twitter account, and their sister account for when they get overloaded: @2012ticketaler2 . What happens is it automatically tweets when tickets go on sale.

I got athletics tix for myself and the bf yesterday, pleased we will see inside the stadium!


----------



## blueheron (21 August 2012)

8 more sessions live right now!

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/b...afternoon=1&evening=1&show_available_events=1


----------



## Liza30 (24 August 2012)

I am going to try again now!

I logged on so many times last time (different days, different times) and nothing! It was so frustrating! And then you would look at most of the event and so many seats were empty! 

Thanks for letting us know!


----------

